# iPhone5 help



## Marauder06 (Nov 22, 2015)

iPhone5 totally dead.  Won't take a charge, hard reboot didn't work, tried multiple cords and chargers.  Performed maintenance, no help.  Upgraded to 6Plus but would like to get the 5 at least able to take a charge so I can give it to the kids.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 22, 2015)

Question - when you plugged in the charger, did you leave it for a few minutes?  Sometimes if the phone battery is drained all the way down, it can take a few minutes to even get the red battery screen - depending on the power source you are using.  

1)  Are you plugged directly into a walled power outlet?  (plugging into a computer or car charger can cause a delay)


----------



## policemedic (Nov 22, 2015)

Agree with @Ooh-Rah.

If there's been no physical damage to the phone and the aforementioned dual application of electricity and tincture of time doesn't work I'd suggest taking it to a shop and having the battery replaced.  There are several stands in the malls here that will do it; it voids the warranty but it doesn't sound like you're concerned about that.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 22, 2015)

An NCO will help you.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 22, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> iPhone5 totally dead.  Won't take a charge, hard reboot didn't work, tried multiple cords and chargers.  Performed maintenance, no help.  Upgraded to 6Plus but would like to get the 5 at least able to take a charge so I can give it to the kids.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Sometimes an Iphone can lock you out and it will not even let you charge it.. Try plugging it into the computer that has the Itunes information of your Iphone 5 and if Itunes recognizes it follow the steps to unlocking it

 if that does not work it may be water damage or the battery itself. Whichever the case take it into the Apple store and they can give you a free diagnosis and sometimes a cheap fix.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 22, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> An NCO will help you.



Um, wow, you finally said something meaningful....  but Mara already knows an NCO will be there to bail him out.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 23, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Um, wow, you finally said something meaningful....  but Mara already knows an NCO will be there to bail him out.



been that way my whole career, don't expect it to stop now


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 23, 2015)

Buy an android...


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 23, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> been that way my whole career, don't expect it to stop now



Make sure your device is off.
Hold the power and home buttons for 10 seconds.
Release the power button but continue holding the home button for 10 more seconds.
Release the home button.
Connect to itunes via a usb


----------



## x SF med (Nov 23, 2015)

Crusader74 said:


> Make sure your device is off.
> Hold the power and home buttons for 10 seconds.
> Release the power button but continue holding the home button for 10 more seconds.
> Release the home button.
> Connect to itunes via a usb



He forgot #6...  NEVER trust a drunken Oirishman.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 24, 2015)

Crusader74 said:


> Buy an android...



You mean Windows Phone; a man's phone and a sign of a knowledgeable gentleman.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 24, 2015)

x SF med said:


> He forgot #6...  NEVER trust a drunken Oirishman.



I wasn't drunk when I posted that.. I only had three beers in me at that stage..lol


----------



## JustMe (Nov 24, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> You mean Windows Phone; a man's phone and a sign of a knowledgeable gentleman.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 24, 2015)

THE HATE STARTS WITH YOU.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 24, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> You mean Windows Phone; a man's phone and a sign of a knowledgeable gentleman.



I thought @Crusader74 was the drunken one. Man was I wrong....


----------



## x SF med (Nov 24, 2015)

Crusader74 said:


> I wasn't drunk when I posted that.. I only had three beers in me at that stage..lol



Yeah, sure...


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 25, 2015)

All Apple everything!


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> All Apple everything!



You drank the kool-aid....   bummer.


----------

